# Need to make a 60 Degree angle



## mrotsliah (Aug 19, 2016)

I am planning on making a desktop nameplate for a friend (a thank you gift). I was thinking of making a 60 angle between two 1x4 pieces. Methinks that there would be some complicated angled dovetail cuts. Does anybody know of a guide for such an angle? Is there some easier way to make the 60 angle? I don't want to just glue the flat surfaces of wood together; I want something stronger. 

I am new to wood working. I bought a 1/2" chisel, a bevel, and a protractor. I am good with math.

Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Bevel them 30* and look into dovetail splines.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*dovetails on a 60 degree bevel are tough*

You would have to hand cut them all. And the layout and marking would be tough. These are some methods for strengthening miters and bevels:


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

mrotsliah said:


> I am planning on making a desktop nameplate for a friend (a thank you gift). I was thinking of making a 60 angle between two 1x4 pieces. Methinks that there would be some complicated angled dovetail cuts. Does anybody know of a guide for such an angle? Is there some easier way to make the 60 angle? I don't want to just glue the flat surfaces of wood together; I want something stronger.
> 
> I am new to wood working. I bought a 1/2" chisel, a bevel, and a protractor. I am good with math.
> 
> Thank you for any suggestions.


Used to make name plates all the time, glue and some finish nails shot into them. Glue would have worked, the nails helped hold it together so I could do the next one. Nothing there will ever get stressed enough to cause the glue joint to split.


----------

